# Upload videos youtube to forum



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

I need some help, I want to show some videos, but my ignorance  stops me, I can give information on how to do this?.

Thank you very much and good day.

Muchas gracias y buen dia ....... Alf


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a how to vid :






Then cut and paste the address of the video to your forum post.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master thank you very much, I am very grateful, I will try today 

A big hug treefork


----------

